# Newbie with a duetto



## 126226 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi 
Just bought a 96 Duetto and thought i would find out from the experts what it's all about so have signed up to this forum. Just one question for starters, has anyone replaced the blind/fly screen contraption at the back of their cooker. Can't get in touch with AS parts dept. been trying for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You need to speak to MHF Mod Zebedee he has a direct line to Autosleeper Central. :lol: 

SDA

PS I learned not to ring at afternoon tea break time cos nobody answers the phone. :roll:


----------

